# membership renewed, but can't login marketplace



## swsc16 (Sep 10, 2022)

Hello,
I just paid the renewal of my TUG membership.  But when I login marketplace, it says my membership is still expired.  I used the same email address in the renewal form.
I have already sent email to tug@tug2.net - how soon can I expect this issue to be resolved?
I want to post rentals in the marketplace, and also respond to rental requests. Thanks in advance for your help.

Also before I renewed tonight, I already started responding to the Rentals Wanted ads (entered my email & phone on the response form). Then I realized I was not logged in my tug account in the marketplace. Does this mean all my responses to the Rentals Wanted did not go through the ad poster, because I was not logged in yet?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2022)

Should be all set now, being expired that long usually requires us to re-activate the login manually!

welcome back to TUG!

(note that your membership does not need to be active to send messages via the marketplace)


----------



## swsc16 (Sep 10, 2022)

It worked now, thank you!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2022)

TUGBrian, you should work for Marriott’s IT department with your rapid response and with solving  IT problems. LOL


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2022)

its usually not an issue, but we do have items put in place for notifications when something doesnt work properly!  makes it easy to correct!


----------

